# Trying to find a tool that searches for RSI values



## zulu13 (17 January 2010)

Does anyone know of any *free-to-access tools* available on the web that can search for Australian stocks with *specific technical indicator values* (e.g. low or high RSI, rising Bollinger band etc) ?

I am not interested in the software programs that cost $100's / $1,000's as I know they have that type of feature already inbuilt.


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 January 2010)

FCharts & Incredible charts.


----------



## Andrew Forex (28 January 2010)

I think those brokers who supply market data should supply also the platform for trading.


----------

